# Hornet's Put Up or Shut Up AMFS Nationals Match



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have also posted this in Gen Pop so that more eyes would see it.....

So this year we will have a NEW NFAA AMFS Champion since after Back to Back wins in 07 and 08 Hinky has decided to go test his skills against the Big Dogs in the Pro Class 

So that means that there are a lot of shooters that have a shot at bringing home the Silver Bowl....some new faces and some old ones.....

But who is it it going to be?:noidea: Well I have my favorites of course :wink:

Well yesterday ONE of those favorites made a comment that he was ready to go WIN the title.....now obviously it's yet to be seen if his comments will turn into a Joe Namith type prediction.....or a Matt Hasselback type call :noidea:

But after a little conversation.....he said that he was willing to make it interesting.....so that's where I come in. :wink:

Who is it gonna be....I know a lot of people have a shot at the title.....but do you have the BRASS ones to put up some $$. We all know that we aren't PRO's.....and don't shoot for cash :zip: but it would be nice to take home a little $$ with that big SILVER BOWL. 

So I am calling you all out.....I know some of the guys in contention aren't ATers.....but some are......so those of you that are ATers that know these people that aren't need to let them know they need to get in touch with me either by phone....e-mail...or when they get to Nationals....I am not giving out my number in this thread so PM me and we will take care of that 

I have done some digging around and come up with a list of shooters that I FEEL have a shot....either they placed well last year....at a sectional this year or I just know you have game some game :wink: 

Some of the names on my list are already registered....some aren't so I don't know if you are going.:noidea: BUT if your name isn't on MY LIST and you are going and you want think you have game.....just let it be known.....

There is a "FEE" to play....I ain't dropping my cash in the envelope.....but ALL the money in the envelope goes to whom ever walks off with the Bowl 

So in the words of .....well me....Come Get You Some 

Tim Sargent
Michael Pestilli
Randy Ballard
Trey Crawford
Jeff Ronllings
JC Bradway
Leslie Tomokiyo
Dufie Denton
Jody Pletan
Tracy Neal
Paul Fay
Bernard Punsalon
Pat Pagnella
David Smith
Mike Lamar
Bill Simas
Andy Turnquist
Trent Arledge
Chris Johnson (Young Jedi)
Justin Paulino 


Already in.....

John Pero (Stihlpro)
Brad Baker (X Hunter)
Kenny Raymond (Rainmain)


WOW I just did the math.....if 20 play...someone is walking off with a "G"


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Trey is signed up in the pro class. JC signed up in SR pro. There are some PA boys that ain't on this list that posted some pretty good scores this year at MSA's league shoot, plus some others that posted some pretty good past states scores. Whoever walks away with it, they are gonna have their work cut out for them. I'm figuring 2 56's and at least 20 up on the animal round is what it's going to take to win it. Weather looks like it's gonna get hot and muggy, with storms later in the day...that's as of this morning from the local news. Of course, that is subject to change. This weekend at the state shoot will be a good sign of what may be needed to win.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

How bout we run a line on the side for those of us who don't stand a chance?
Just make a list of those who do stand a chance, for us to bet on. I'm pretty good with odds, it could get interesting


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> Trey is signed up in the pro class. There are some PA boys that ain't on this list that posted some pretty good scores this year at MSA's league shoot, plus some others that posted some pretty good past states scores. Whoever walks away with it, they are gonna have their work cut out for them. I'm figuring 2 56's and at least 20 up on the animal round is what it's going to take to win it. Weather looks like it's gonna get hot and muggy, with storms later in the day...that's as of this morning from the local news. Of course, that is subject to change. This weekend at the state shoot will be a good sign of what may be needed to win.


I figured a couple made the jump to PRO along with Hinky and Jon Eide.....

Like I said though....spread the word....and anyone that wants in just needs to tap me on the shoulder before they shoot their first arrow at Nationals....or call or PM me


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> How bout we run a line on the side for those of us who don't stand a chance?
> Just make a list of those who do stand a chance, for us to bet on. I'm pretty good with odds, it could get interesting


I don't bet on things I don't have any control over :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't bet on things I don't have any control over :wink:




lol Yep, and you know me, I would bet on how long it takes paint to dry


----------



## DanielW. (Dec 14, 2005)

*Nationals Match*

Quick question Hornet, what if nobody that puts any money up wins? Do we all get our money back, or does it go to the one with the highest aggregate score?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hornet YOU suck....................I want back pay for the past two years....where were you in 07 and 08??????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hornet YOU suck....................I want back pay for the past two years....where were you in 07 and 08??????


BWAAAHAHAHAHA... I knew that was gonna be along shortly...  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DanielW. said:


> Quick question Hornet, what if nobody that puts any money up wins? Do we all get our money back, or does it go to the one with the highest aggregate score?


Then Hinky and I are going home with the cash :doh:

Everyone would get there money back..... But I doubt that is going to happen. You all know each other. Spread the word....if someone is scared to throw in they aint gonna win anyway :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hornet YOU suck....................I want back pay for the past two years....where were you in 07 and 08??????


Well who in their right mind was gonna put in last year thinking they were gonna take you down? :noidea:

and I didn't go to those shoots anyway :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Might regret doing this but here goes Hinkys breakdown:

Tim Sargent: great guy great shooter too GREEN
Michael Pestilli: not enough string time lately to make a run this year (but the talent is there and could surprise me)
Randy Ballard: hell of a shooter but no this year
Trey Crawford: Braden's protege #2, needs another year
Jeff Ronllings: 
JC Bradway: this old fart turned senior PRO
Leslie Tomokiyo: 
Dufie Denton: if he wins, I WILL QUIT ARCHERY :wink:
Jody Pletan: great guy, not there yet
Tracy Neal: His daughter will beat him!!!!
Paul Fay: 
Bernard Punsalon:
Pat Pagnella:
David Smith:
Mike Lamar: Could be???
Bill Simas:
Andy Turnquist: Great guy, good shooter, not yet
Trent Arledge: In his wildest dreams
Chris Johnson (Young Jedi): If the sun, moon and stars align, he's your winner
Justin Paulino : WAY TOO GREEN........


Already in.....

John Pero (Stihlpro): hell of a shooter but not this year
Brad Baker (X Hunter): nope....needs work upstairs
Kenny Raymond (Rainmain): I here he's pounding, not sure if he knows how to win....

You left out a real contender?????

Hornet you're such a rookie!!!

Tom Pruitt is Hinky's pick!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinky I see we think a like.....

John has been shooting well I hear....and the confidence is oooozzzzing out his ears 

Rainman can make it rain....

X Hunter is still too worried about counting Xs....:doh:

Justin just needs to leave the hinge at home.... It wouldn't be the first time a Greenhorn won a major shoot :wink:

Don't know most of the others. 
I did forget about Tom...but I said that I knew some names where missing you know all these people not me :wink: so get on the phone and start collecting 

As for my pick....
I am thinking the Stars may align....that would make 3 years in a row with a Hinky BOW:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

hinkelmonster said:


> hornet you suck....................i want back pay for the past two years....where were you in 07 and 08??????


:chortle:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

DY's top five in no real order:

Pestelli....can get hot real quick

Johnson (YJ)...very strong...and his head is on straite

Pruit...seasoned...and he's my roomate

Rainman.....If the animals go his way...the field/hunter will be there

Baker (Xhunter)....if he doesn't miss set his site


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I have put the word out....and sent messages or called those that I know personally. 

Yankee get on the phone....see if you can get the word out to those you know 

Oh and the pot has gotten better....

VISCOSITY BOWSTRINGS also go to the winner. :thumb:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

What...NO Hinky Strings????


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

To those that are unaware. I've been making strings for 23 years. You'll be happy. Just shoot good...................


brian


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> What...NO Hinky Strings????


No...I wasn't looking for gifts and prizes. This isn't a give away...and there is no prize pack.

Brian just wanted to be a good guy so he threw them in for the winner :wink:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Brian are you shooting?


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Wish I could. I in no way can afford to leave the shop.


Brian


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Work sucks, nationals is 2 hours away and i cant make it :thumbs_do


----------



## Rain Man (Dec 13, 2007)

Should this contest go by the total score of all five days like a national shoot should? Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Rain Man said:


> Should this contest go by the total score of all five days like a national shoot should? Just thought I would throw that out there.


NO IT SHOULDN'T..............Best field, best hunter and animal!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> NO IT SHOULDN'T..............Best field, best hunter and animal!!!!!


*BTW:*

Can I get in on this? Or are ya'll skeered?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rain Man said:


> Should this contest go by the total score of all five days like a national shoot should? Just thought I would throw that out there.


No...3 days. Just like how they determine the winner. I know one person isn't shooting until Fri


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> *BTW:*
> 
> Can I get in on this? Or are ya'll skeered?


Next you'll be asking to shoot against the Female Pros :doh:

You turned Pro....so you can't get in on the AMFS Silver Bowl action....maybe if you pay the Pro Price they will let you play...but I wouldn't hold my breath on that one :doh:

You trying to turn into the Hammer and Brooks....like in Vegas trying to pic off ams in BHFS already?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You trying to turn into the Hammer and Brooks....like in Vegas trying to pic off ams in BHFS already?


:mg:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Next you'll be asking to shoot against the Female Pros :doh:
> 
> You turned Pro....so you can't get in on the AMFS Silver Bowl action....maybe if you pay the Pro Price they will let you play...but I wouldn't hold my breath on that one :doh:
> 
> You trying to turn into the Hammer and Brooks....like in Vegas trying to pic off ams in BHFS already?


:mg: Nobody's safe when the hornet is buzzing


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> *BTW:*
> 
> Can I get in on this? Or are ya'll skeered?




```

```

here 'ya go Hinklmnstr... get-ya-some right here.....


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=142


:nod::nod:

:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Don't make me come back....I haven;t thrown my JOE card away quite yet!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Don't make me come back....I haven;t thrown my JOE card away quite yet!!


The Pros don't have you skeerreeddd already do they?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*now..now...*

you got your license, and the big fish are in the lake... tackle and rngr boats 

and such...

the pond fishing is for the joe's.... hooks and bobbers ya' know...


:set1_fishing:

heheheheeee...


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> you got your license, and the big fish are in the lake... tackle and rngr boats
> 
> and such...
> 
> ...


But I like my Go Diego Go bobber.....:sad:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> But I like my Go Diego Go bobber.....:sad:


Yer just gonna have to pass it down to a Joe.. :nod: :chortle:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> *BTW:*
> 
> Can I get in on this? Or are ya'll skeered?


Only if you shoot a blowie left handed!!!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

BTW....Thought you were coming up to MSA today to shoot. The new "Black" course is nice. They are all walk backs, and most are some what flat. Some are off cambers, and some are downhill shots, but they did a great job in getting it ready. High scores today were a Brett ??? 557, Jedd G 553, Tony T, Jason C, and myself with 552's. If the pros shoot that course, there will be several 560's shot. Better git ur Hinky butt up there tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> But I like my Go Diego Go bobber.....:sad:




```

```
took you for more of a ron popl pokt fishrmn...... fling-what-you-bring at a 

moments notice.. ! .... you ain't a noodler no more....

the bigger crispies 

are waiting for you at the podium !!!!


:shade: ( del mar fishin glasses... )


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There sure do seem to be a lot of silent AMFS shooters out there......I know they aren't running skeereeddd.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Almost forgot....actually I did :doh:

Daniel Whitener is in


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think Maby they will come across when they see you mano mano......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They better.....or were gonna call em all out up there


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Paul Fay wont be there due to an up coming neck surgery.


----------



## DanielW. (Dec 14, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Almost forgot....actually I did :doh:
> 
> Daniel Whitener is in


So, how many including myself is on "the list"?????


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

archerpap said:


> Only if you shoot a blowie left handed!!!!!


I actually shot a buddies Elite yesterday on the 3-D range and put a whoopin' on a pile of them chewies!!!!



archerpap said:


> BTW....Thought you were coming up to MSA today to shoot. The new "Black" course is nice. They are all walk backs, and most are some what flat. Some are off cambers, and some are downhill shots, but they did a great job in getting it ready. High scores today were a Brett ??? 557, Jedd G 553, Tony T, Jason C, and myself with 552's. If the pros shoot that course, there will be several 560's shot. Better git ur Hinky butt up there tomorrow!!!!!!


I had planned on it but the apple and I had a big blow out friday night so we spent all day Saturday trying to rekindle the flame.....It took almost all day but we finally kissed....

I let her sit most of the day today then finally went out on a chaperoned date, a little holding hands but nothing to write home about.....

Hopefully I'll get to 1st base tomorrow then finally seal the deal in PA this week!!!! 

57 from a no name???? you better do your homework!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*heyyyy.....*

there's an apple missing from the bushel-basket... ..???



no stills..???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, I got my pick for AMFS, but I'm not going to list his name as he doesn't need the "extra pressure" of being on Hornet's "list". He is due a big win and this week might just the time and place.

Maybe I should write his name down and mail it to myself with a post mark of today as no one will believe after he wins that I picked him before it all started. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DanielW. said:


> So, how many including myself is on "the list"?????


Not many right now. But I would expect the # to go up tomorrow when everyone gets into town. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, I got my pick for AMFS, but I'm not going to list his name as he doesn't need the "extra pressure" of being on Hornet's "list". He is due a big win and this week might just the time and place.
> 
> Maybe I should write his name down and mail it to myself with a post mark of today as no one will believe after he wins that I picked him before it all started. :shade:


We aren't talking about 2nd flight.....you don't get a bowl for those wins :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> We aren't talking about 2nd flight.....you don't get a bowl for those wins :wink:


No 2nd flight here - you never know - stranger things have happened.

BTW: If you need any help getting all the pix posted, just email them to me - I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> We aren't talking about 2nd flight.....you don't get a bowl for those wins :wink:



Yep, Tidy Bowl.. I win one quite frequently....


----------



## DanielW. (Dec 14, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> We aren't talking about 2nd flight.....you don't get a bowl for those wins :wink:



Now that made me laugh!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Matt Faulkner.... has decided to join the battle.:thumb:

I guess that new PB you shot the other day mixed with a little Vantage Elite magic has you feeling giddy


----------

